# 25 1/2' Fishtoon build



## Bmac (Jan 29, 2012)

This has been one of those evolving projects,that I've been dinking with for 3 yrs working with out of pocket cash. Back when I paid way too much for this beatup old 24' toon I really didn't know what I wanted to do with it. Started out by cleaning the barnacles off the tubes,which sat in the water for many seasons. Dang that was a lot of work!

I then found a deal on some new furniture. Installed that along with a big trolling motor,big lowrance,downriggers,and a tune on the Honda 50. Had it about a week from launching,when I stood back and realized this wasn't at all what I wanted. Looked like heck,too slow,wasn't stout enough to take the abuse I'd give it,I don't like carpet or cushy couches,and knew it wouldn't fish like I wanted. Back to the drawing board.....

This album will show you the progression of this project to date. At this time it really is a clean slate,and I'm not locked in on the exact layout or finished look yet. If I've done things right when I'm finished it should run out at around 40 mph,bank into turns,take rough water,drift decent,and be different from the cookie cutter boats by building it myself. Spring is coming up,and I want to launch it this yr.

my 25 1/2' fishtoon project


----------



## Bmac (Jan 29, 2012)

Whether or not I use this furniture this is kinda what I'm headed for on a layout. A nice open deck with walk around at all angles. For a fence I'm getting ready to buy some 1 1/2" tubing. One tube maybe 16"-18" off the deck,and the other an 1" above the deck to let water run across. Then go with a canvas filler around 1"-1 1/2" smaller than each opening (to help let wind through),with lots of grommets for a rope winding like they do on T-top towers. Speaking of which I'm looking at building or modifying a factory T-top with a larger top,with canvas matching the fence. I want shade,but the bimini tops would get in the way of fishing.

I'm looking at using Line-X on the deck to knock down the glare. Not sure either if I'll use the big cooler I made into a baittank/livewell on the deck,or use that for truck trasporting bait. I like the grayline bait tank,but without going to the 125 gal. model they really aren't long enough for a catfish livewell.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 29, 2012)

This looks like a really interesting project! I see it's a tritoon so it should be able to handle "big water". Looks like you're going to end up with a really wide center console. Welcome aboard! I'm looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks awesome. I just looked at your album...man you've done some work... adding a tube had to be an undertaking. Starting to look like a fishing boat now though. How do you think that diamond plate will do when wet? 


Looking forward to pics with the railing done etc. 

=D>


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 29, 2012)

this otta be a good one to watch, was thinking someone started a build on a smaller 3 toon last summer but haven't seen anything on it in a good while. GL


----------



## hsiftac (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish I had one of those to catfish off of, that would be fishing in comfort. Awesome job with adding the 3rd toon, it should fly with that 150. Do you do the metal work yourself?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd like to set one up for duck hunting.


----------



## Bmac (Jan 29, 2012)

*Gill*, it is as wide as I can legally pull it down the road without permits. It started out life with a 92"x21' deck. It now has a 102"x24' deck. The only thing original now is the outer tubes. Well, except I added lifting strakes to those. LOL 

I got to looking at the original frame. What a joke! Stringers were on 24" centers,and were racked 1" out of square. I now have new stringers on 12" centers, 8" centers on the back 4' and front 2'. Plus added a rim frame to help the twist from angling waves. All looks heavy,but I scaled it as seen in the album. Frame and tubes weigh in at only 1,100 lbs.

Thanks *Jason*, wasn't too hard adding the center tube. Although I did add a 1/4"x2 1/2" C-channel above it's mounting bracket to add strength and space it down like I wanted. The outer tubes are 23"x24',and the center tube is 25"x25'-6". It sits 6" ahead of the outers to help smooth wave entry,and 12" further back to add bouyancy plus more leverage to lift the bow. The extra diameter and being dropped 3" lower than the outer tubes should let it bank into turns more like a mono hull. I only added lifting strakes to the inside of the outer tubes to let it roll into turns. I went with 6" wide strakes there to compensate. We'll see how it all works. Biggest trick was getting everything lined up right.

The diamond plating isn't slick when wet,but it's a lil sharp for the knees. I am planning to Line-X the surface,so I do question if that gets slick? Haven't ever done that before. Believe I can have grit added to the coating,not positive on that.

*hsiftac*, yea, doing all the work myself. I'm stubborn that way. :mrgreen:


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 29, 2012)

Bmac said:


> The diamond plating isn't slick when wet,but it's a lil sharp for the knees. I am planning to Line-X the surface,so I do question if that gets slick? Haven't ever done that before. Believe I can have grit added to the coating,not positive on that.




Not sure about Line-X brand but I know a few on here have used Truck bed liner...frome what I have seen it doesn't get slick. I think Rustoleum and others have spray on liner too.... I actually did this on some boxes I setup to go on my motorcycle for long trips. It was just stuff from the automotive deptat walmart but turned out great.


----------



## Bmac (Jan 29, 2012)

That'd be a lot of rattle cans to do my project! I'm wanting to use a fairly light color,not sure how the color match would be from can to can. It's my understanding that they have to use a special primer to get it to stick to polished aluminum. Don't know if it's just a self etching primer,or something exclusive to the Line-x brand.

Currently trying to decide if I'm going to bend the tubing for the railing myself,or just buy pre-bent and weld them on. Aluminum tubing can be a lil tricky to bend unless you can score the right alloys. An electrician buddy of mine has a Greenlee conduit bender that should make the bends.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking forward to watching this build. But enough is enough. I've seen "album" mentioned several times already. I've looked and looked and can't find a link posted for any album. So I'll just give up and ask, where is it?


----------



## Bmac (Jan 29, 2012)

It's at the bottom of the 1st post. Your glasses must be worse off than mine. Need a new script.

Here does this help, :mrgreen: 

my 25 1/2' fishtoon project


----------



## JMichael (Jan 30, 2012)

It would probably help with if I'd actually put the glasses on something besides the table. #-o But what can I say except "I HATE WEARING GLASSES". And that includes sun glasses. I've never felt comfortable with them on. But in my own defense, you substituted text for the link, and I was looking for a link like the one in my sig. :lol: Thanks.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 30, 2012)

Bmac said:


> That'd be a lot of rattle cans to do my project! I'm wanting to use a fairly light color,not sure how the color match would be from can to can. It's my understanding that they have to use a special primer to get it to stick to polished aluminum. Don't know if it's just a self etching primer,or something exclusive to the Line-x brand.
> 
> Currently trying to decide if I'm going to bend the tubing for the railing myself,or just buy pre-bent and weld them on. Aluminum tubing can be a lil tricky to bend unless you can score the right alloys. An electrician buddy of mine has a Greenlee conduit bender that should make the bends.




Yeah with as much as you have I would go with something like Line-X or whatever. Unless you have some place do it for you (spray in type) The rattle cans worked good on my stuff (no color differences) but I used black only. I've never seen the lighter color at a store localy. 

As for the tube bending. Aluminum I'm sure you'll figure it out. I've bent some stuff for different projects but never aluminum...I'd love to learn to weld it. I've always said if I have a welder I would be dangerous...I love making stuff but usually use wood. 

Jason


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 30, 2012)

That is one really nice tune =D> . Great work. Can't wait to see the finished product. Be sure to keep us updated


----------



## Bmac (Jun 14, 2012)

OK, I'm back at it after many many distractions. #-o Finally going to get to finish this project over the next month (give or take).

I've been running conduit,hose,pulling wires,and rigging. Pulled around 250' of tinned wire,all in conduit.

I just about have the console done
the battery/oil tank box is finished
battery charger hooked up
fuel tank installed inside the center tube
mercury is hooked up and ready to fire
trolling motor mounted and working
the hydr. jackplate and hydr. steering installed
LED nav and dock lights hung under the deck
back livewell (captain's bench) done
2 transducers mounted (3 counting the minnkota ducer up front)
and 3 out of 5 pumps plumbed and wired.

This weekend I'm going to attempt to bend 2"x1/8" aluminum tubing for the railing. Starting to get excited now that I can see the end. My best guess on a prop should be arriving tomorrow.










































I uploaded more pics into the album linked in my 1st post.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 15, 2012)

I love it =D> what a great boat =D>


----------



## moberg12 (Jun 15, 2012)

Love it!! My neighbor has an old pontoon frame sitting on his property and you are giving me lots of ideas!! [-X


----------



## Bmac (Jun 15, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> Love it!! My neighbor has an old pontoon frame sitting on his property and you are giving me lots of ideas!! [-X



Ha, it all starts so innocent,then comes the "what-if's". Hope you and the Mrs. are solid. :mrgreen:


----------



## moberg12 (Jun 15, 2012)

Bmac said:


> moberg12 said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!! My neighbor has an old pontoon frame sitting on his property and you are giving me lots of ideas!! [-X
> ...



I'm Single!!..Just a girlfriend that knows better than to ask. It also helps that she spends lots of time out of town, you married guys should look into a situation like this 8)


----------



## novaman (Jun 16, 2012)

What can I say, but "One Helluva Nice Job"! =D> ! =D> ! =P~ . That's the coolest conversion I've seen on anything. Do you do fabrication as a profession or just liken to build cool things? That's real nice work with a spoolgun. Real cool engineering too 8) I also see You are used to working with one of the best tools in fabbing, a crescent wrench. It's amazing that very few people realize how handy they can be. 
I'll definetly be subscribed to this thread. Carry on and hope everything goes the way You intend it to.

ps Great job with the camera on the project, we could all learn something from this.


----------



## Bmac (Jun 17, 2012)

Well thanks, novaman and everyone else for the comments. Thought some of you might enjoy this project. I know I am,when I find the time to work on it. Cell phones make it easy to log what you've done. Maybe it'll help to inspire others to recycle another source of aluminum. I've remolded my share of boats over the yrs,but never blinged out a floating picnic table before. Kinda fun, like a big erector set. I've gotta lot more stuff to mount to this rig yet. 

Railing (currently working on)
Ski tower over the merc for the kids
underskinning the whole bottom side
Fabbing some rear deflectors 
Washdown pump
fuel/water seperator
Front graph
down rigger mounts
fold down ladder
volt gauges
rod holders
And a large T-top (maybe this fall)

Yea your right about what I do,novaman. :wink:


----------



## Bmac (Jun 18, 2012)

Well I got a good start on the railing this weekend. Hopefully I can find enough time to finish it this week,so I can weld it up next weekend. It's just mocked-up right now. It's a lot of fun,but hard to shape things the way I see it in my head and keeping things matched up from side to side.

I loaded more detailed pics in my album again,but here's the direction I'm going. Still lots to do to the railing yet.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 18, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> That would make a great gator boat =D> =D> =D> Great job on all the fab work, besure to keep us up to date with lot of pics, I love it!


----------



## kcatto (Jun 18, 2012)

The railing on this thing really sets it off.... She is really nice..... great job on the fab work.... did you manderal bend or fill the pipe with sand then bend it???


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 18, 2012)

Thats sweet! Good jon =D>


----------



## samzerelli (Jun 18, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## Bmac (Jun 18, 2012)

kcatto said:


> The railing on this thing really sets it off.... She is really nice..... great job on the fab work.... did you manderal bend or fill the pipe with sand then bend it???



I used a Greenlee hydr. conduit bender,a lot of commercial electrical contractors have them. The dies weren't perfect for tubing,but it works. The cope cuts were made using a tubing notcher.

Here's a video making this bend. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ppHnKofD50


----------



## Bmac (Jun 23, 2012)

Done a little brainstorming today trying to figure a way to carry a large cooler or tackle locker,without messing up the open layout. I was about to mock-up the ski-tower when it hit me. And yes, I'll probably mount some rod holders on there somewhere. :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave (Jun 23, 2012)

This pontoon boat mod could be on ship-shape tv or its own show....you sir are an artist. You have a very thought out plan ......killer job. =D>


----------



## bulldog (Jun 23, 2012)

There should be a Tinboats hall of fame and this should be the first pontoon to be inducted. Great job!!


----------



## Bmac (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, glad you like it.

Well, I'm out of tubing and duct tape,so I guess I'm done mocking this thing up. Out of 168' of tubing I had a 21" piece left. I'll be pulling it to the shop so I can weld this mess up.


----------



## Gators5220 (Jun 24, 2012)

Dude what a sick pontoon! I've always wondered why people don't redo these made up like this, nice job! You takin it offshore or anything like that?


----------



## Bmac (Jun 25, 2012)

I hear ya, always wondered that myself. These toons make a big canvas. Most like their cushy couches and carpeting. To answer your question no,doubt I ever pull this rig that far. Have before with other boats. If you've ever been on Milford reservoir in KS. on a windy day,you may think your offshore. That's what inspired this build. I like to fish rough water. Just pickup your feet and let the water go by. It's got 9 compartments in these tubes. It will come back to the surface. :mrgreen: 

Well I pulled a marathon yesterday. Headed to the shop at 5:30 am Sunday,because I figured it would take a while welding all the railing together. Got home at 5 am this morning,just in time to take a shower and head to work at 6:30. And I'm still not done. Need to unbolt it all,so I can weld those hard to reach spots. Then sand it down and polish it out. I know one thing tho,I'm getting to old for these all nighters. 

One thing I noticed was how big the deck feels now with the railing defining it. If the railing looks like it's leaning,it is. I flared the front section out. Don't mind my dirty decking,needs a bath. The large open center sections will get a mesh canvas filler panel.


----------



## Gators5220 (Jun 26, 2012)

Are you stickin with that 150 or plan to go bigger at a later date?


----------



## Bmac (Jun 26, 2012)

I might splurge next spring for a bigger motor. Couldn't pass up the deal on this low hour merc for $1500. The XR6 is the big block 150 that'll dino out at 165 hp. Guestimating 38-40 mph on these strakes. She's big and stout,but only weighs around 2800 lbs.

Like anything else I guess. How fast do you want to go?


----------



## Bmac (Jul 30, 2012)

Still rigging and pulling wire in this rediculous heat. Found these cool lil LED's that I'm rigging up for night fishing. Drilled and tapped them into the underside of the top rail aimed at the deck. When spun around they'll light up the fishing rods hanging over the rail. Also mounted them to the four pedistal seats,with their own switches. Aim those with your butt. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bmac (Mar 31, 2013)

I suppose it's time for an update here. Believe it or not this project still isn't done,but getting close. I suppose I'm having trouble deciding where to stop with this. There must be a line to cross somewhere. :mrgreen: 

I've done a lot since my last post. Might take me awhile to catch up. Here is the underskin phase.

I choose to make 24" wide panels for easy access between stringers later,and because the shop is full and I could do this at home. This method would work for the do-it-yourselfer's.

I ordered the air shears from Northern tool for around $70. I have to say it's probably the smoothest shears I've ever used. Cut through this .052 aluminum like butter. The metal bending brake I ordered from Harbor Freight for another $70. Not much of a brake,but worked just fine for this project.

I over lapped each panel 2",working back to front. I bent a 3/4" tab on both sides to stiffen them up preventing "oil-canning" when busting waves. You'll need to dovetail the joints to make them lay right,but that's simple enough. Used rather pricey shelf drilling 1/4" stainless screws for mine. Running them in with a 1/4" impact. However a cheaper self tapping screw can be used with pre-drilling.


----------



## Bmac (Mar 31, 2013)

Here I was tidying up the livewells,pumps,and plumping. The flip-flop seat behind the console is a 30 gal. livewell,with it's own 500 gph pump and 1-1/2" overflow.

Up front I wanted the option of switching out tanks to match what ever I'm fishing for. A 50 gal. shad tank for stripers and wipers,a tourney size livewell for cats,and for those whatever trips I'll use this filtered coleman cooler which can double as a livewell or shad tank. It has an external filter with a 800 gph pump inside the filter for aeration. There's another 1000 gph pump feeding the front with fresh water,and overflowing through a 1 1/2" hose. The plumbing and electrical have quick connects so tanks can be swapped in seconds,or removed completely.


----------



## Bmac (Mar 31, 2013)

The two livewell pumps,and the front filter pump are run off of individual timers,with manual override switches. All of which can be turned off with a master livewell's switch on the main panel. I've also added a 45psi washdown pump with a small pressure tank and 20' hose for keeping the deck clean.


----------



## Bmac (Mar 31, 2013)

I installed new hubs,wheels,and fenders. Decided to stay with the shorter tires,as many of our ramps get shallow in the summer. They're E-rated 1,650 lbs for the tires and rims. Axles are 3,500's

I was planning on using canvas filler panels in the rail to match the T-top whenever I get it built. Changed my mind again and used 1/4" king star board instead. Went ahead and laced it on anyways. Like it or not,it's different. The front and rear openings will remain open to let the wind through,and slow my drift down.

Also made up an 8 rod carrier that hangs off the 1 1/2" ball bases for the ram rod holders. Just cut a key hole in and snapped them in place. The whole thing pops off in second to slide in the truck. Next I'm going to build a long tackle storage unit down the other rail.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Mar 31, 2013)

Absolutely Killer work Bmac! Looks like a half acre fishing machine!
Thanks for showing what a fishing pontoon is capable of looking like! =D>


----------



## Bmac (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks, Jerry

I have more to post,but for some reason it's saying my pics are over 800 pixels wide. Believe photobucket has changed things again. Now I'll have to resize them all.


----------



## TMax27 (Mar 31, 2013)

This thing is crazy! I like it!!!


----------



## wely (Apr 1, 2013)

I like your build! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## TimRich (Apr 1, 2013)

Man this thing is crazy! Awesome work! I'd love to have a toon like this...


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 1, 2013)

I love the rod holders......I might have to borrow your design. :wink:


----------



## Country Dave (Apr 1, 2013)

_Hey Ryan I remember your build from the pontoon Forum. Looks great. I never really finished mine. I've have two different boats since then. :LOL2: _


----------



## Bmac (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, I can't wait to see it finished too. Dave, I know what you mean. I've had 3 different vehicles,another boat,and a new grandson since I started this one. :mrgreen: 

Added two more tubes to the bottom of the tackle side for the 11' rods I like to carry for special occasions. The compartments with the vented bottoms are for drift socks and cast nets. The 12"x27" cutting board is ram mounted like the rod holders,and will fold down between the side boxes. You can move it anywhere along the rails,as all the ball mounts are spaced 24" on center around the railing. Still have some details to finish,like pliers,knives,and buey markers holders, ect....

The tackle side and rod carrier will break down into 5 sections and load up into the pickup in just a few minutes,for those play days with the family.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like a blast! Im at 21ft so i love seeing the longer stuff, gives me great ideas!


----------



## Bmac (Apr 3, 2013)

Finally got the rest of the pics resized.

Installed the T-top a few weeks ago. I was going to build my own top that folded down,but found this factory top that fit. Not as big as I wanted,but does what I want for about what I would of had in materials. It's plenty stout,and kinda matches the railing. This will give me a little shade while fishing,and not get in the way like a bimini top.

When it folds down it rests against the toekick of the front bench. Shortens the profile by 3 1/2'. Otherwise it would be over 11' tall going down the road. Currently working on an electronics box for the top. Have a stereo to install,some nmea and Ethernet networking on the lowrance stuff,and new shad tanks to get plumbed in. Getting close! Just wish I wasn't working 70+ hrs. this week.

Oh since I took these pics, I've replaced those front seats with some fold down seats. Setting behind the console I can now see the front deck edging. Better visibility now.


----------



## Bmac (Apr 7, 2013)

Got a good start rigging up the electronics box today. More of a stereo box than anything. Got me thinking how funny this project is. A 8.5' x 24' deck and all my electrical is confined to a small chase along the length above the center tube, a 3' bench seat base, one of the smallest consoles I could find, and a small fiberglass box that's going up in the T-top. 

In those areas I have approximately 500' of wiring.
electric/hydraulic jackplate
5 batteries
3 bank,and 2 bank battery chargers
battery isolator
5 pumps
3 timers
20 switches
11 circuit breakers
6 gauges
20 small LED lights
4 large LED's
LED nav lights
2 networked fishfinders
4 transducers
an external gps antenna
trolling motor
am/fm antenna
stereo system with an external source receiver, amp, and an 8" sub
an engine alarm and a horn

No wonder this project is dragging on. I don't know where to stop! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 12, 2013)

Not a big pontoon fan but I must say this is a beautiful rig, and very well done. To a quality I'm surely not able to do, nice job man.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Apr 12, 2013)

Too cool, its something different and done well! Good work! =D>


----------



## wely (Apr 12, 2013)

Keep up the good work! ;-)


----------



## Bmac (Apr 21, 2013)

Finished up the sound system and the structure scan. Also mounted 8 more of the little bullet LED's into the box,aimed to cast a lite glow across the deck and console. Mounted the amp and sub above the box under the canopy. The sonic hub audio system is networked to the lowrance graph,and controlled there. AM/FM,sirius radio,ipods,usb mp3's. Sounds great in that fiberglass box. Easily listen to it at half volume while motoring across the lake. I had to mount the structure scan outside of the console,and is switched independently for conserving battery when needed. Going to have to stop,as I'm running out of room for electronics. The structure scan transducer is huge, hope the factory bracket holds up.


----------



## Bmac (Apr 21, 2013)

I crisscrossed some 1/2" bungee's across the back half of the top to form a stretchable net for storing lifevests,rainsuits,deflated tubes,softsided tackle bags,etc. Here's also a pic setting behind the console showing the driving visibility,and the 50 gal. bait tank.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Apr 21, 2013)

Just keeps getting better. Still loving your build and love the quality craftsmanship. A+

=D>


----------



## Bmac (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Dobs, the build is about done. Just some loose ends to tidy up. Problem with this one is there's many ends,so even that takes time. 

See your from KS. What part? I'm about dead center. Home lakes are Marion and Milford.


----------



## bigwave (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice electronic box, I also like the custom bracket you made for the livewell........you put too much more stuff on that thing and you might as well live on it......great job man. =D>


----------



## Bmac (Aug 8, 2013)

Thought I'd post an update for you guys. It's been a lot of fun so far.

Put together a video of this build,with some on the water shots at the end.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbgzVcmZroM

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbgzVcmZroM[/youtube]


----------



## TheMaestro (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow! WOW!


----------



## bigwave (Aug 9, 2013)

Killer job, one of the nicest toon's out there.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 9, 2013)

You should be very proud, this is amazing.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 9, 2013)

Extremely cool build. I asked one of my big bass fishing buddies why no one runs a 'toon and he said it's because they are so high off the water. Looks like a great and stable craft that you should get years of enjoyment out of.


----------



## Flatbotm (Aug 9, 2013)

Awesome! You've inspired me to bust out the tube bender on my build. Nice clean work.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Aug 11, 2013)

Killer work Bmac! Those toon's have a lot of versatility,
and you have just taken that one to a whole new level.
I wish more toon manufacturers were watching this forum.
Very well done. Jerry =D>


----------



## Bmac (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Guys,

Jerry your right about the versatility. They are just big boy erector sets,with infinite layouts and add-ons. 

My goal with this one was first to build a true fishtoon that would last many yrs. I don't bass fish,so being high off the water works for me. I'm still out there fishing long after the bassboats head for cover. The only thing I miss being low is washing my hands off in the water. The washdown pump takes care of that now. I don't lip fish,so I still bring them in the same. Swing the smaller ones in,or net the big ones.

The biggest issue I've heard about toon fishing is how bad they catch wind. This one drifts slower than most boats I've been around,with just one 60" sock out. Drifts .3-.5 with 10-15 mph winds. The I-pilot easily holds it in position in rough water,and you can walk around fishing off all sides when in anchor mode. It jumps on plain in about 50',and stays there down to 13-14 mph. It'll run high 30's-mid 40's depending on load with just a 150,and is the smoothest ride I've ever been on a rough lake with. Not a speed demon,but I can drink a cup of coffee running wide open in 2'-3' chop. :mrgreen: 

Downsides, it pulls harder down the road and it doesn't turn quite as sharp as I had hoped. Have to trim the bow down a touch,and back out of the throttle some to turn it hard.

All and all I'm pretty happy with it. Had two Bluewaves before this one,and I wouldn't trade this toon for either of them. Have already had several guys wanting me to build them one. When I turned them down,one offered me a crazy amount of cash for this one. Nah, I think I'll keep it. #-o


----------



## Bmac (Oct 6, 2013)

Another update showing some of the business side of a true fishtoon. It's been a fun season so far,even with the late start. Fishes great whether I'm drifting,hovering,or slow trolling. Next spring I'll put together a video of a chaotic Wiper run,with around 12 rods screaming.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-FVb8E9QKc


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 12, 2014)

You built a fishing machine man.


----------

